# Body art



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any tattoos of their babies? Hedgehogs or otherwise? I want to get one for my girl but id like to see some of yours! Unless im the only crazy one here


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I only have one tattoo. It's the sketch a friend of mine made as the working cover art for my first fiction manuscript. 

I'm not sure I'll ever get more ink, but if I do, I have a couple of ideas. First, I'd get my kids' names in their writing as of Kindergarten -- probably on my wrist. Second, I'd get the paw print of each of my critters on my foot as they pass on.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> I only have one tattoo. It's the sketch a friend of mine made as the working cover art for my first fiction manuscript.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll ever get more ink, but if I do, I have a couple of ideas. First, I'd get my kids' names in their writing as of Kindergarten -- probably on my wrist. Second, I'd get the paw print of each of my critters on my foot as they pass on.


Love both of the ideas!! Im a huge fan of body art and expression so i thought id ask around on such a loved based forum.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have two tattoos so far, but neither are for animals. They're both quotes from my two favorite musicals, Rent and Next to Normal. The Rent one's in memory of a good friend who died when we were 19. The other is because Next to Normal helped me a lot after my mom died.

I'm planning to have animal tattoos at some point! I just don't have exact designs worked out yet. The main design I've had in mind so far is to have a circle or row that has a hedgehog quill, a bird feather, a cat paw print, a dog paw print, and a horse shoe. 

I wish I'd gotten paw prints from Lily before or right after she died, but I didn't think to do so. I'm still considering getting a special tattoo for her, as my first animal-baby.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't have any critter ink...yet. Well other than the butterfly and dale from the rescue rangers. Must get critter ink.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, how would you go about getting a hedgie's pawprint?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't have any tattoos but I do have hedgehog everything else! Piggy banks, notecards, figurines, mugs, jewelry. You name it! Lol. I think people might call me the crazy hedgehog lady if I got a tattoo of one too.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Loving these responses!! You guys are awesome. I love this and the second i saw it, i knew i wanted it for my princess. What do you think? Too cheesy?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Someday I want this art done with rainbow colors.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love both of those!


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Soyala- that is too freaking cute!!

I love the one i found because it is totally Claudias personality!! She is so gentle and loving. It is so her!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been wanting to get my girl's pawprints and have them made into a tattoo alongside the words "My Special Happiness"-- the title I've called her since I got her. I've been wondering if stamp pad ink or something similar is okay to use to get her paw prints, if it is immediately washed off?


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

TikkiLink said:


> I have been wanting to get my girl's pawprints and have them made into a tattoo alongside the words "My Special Happiness"-- the title I've called her since I got her. I've been wondering if stamp pad ink or something similar is okay to use to get her paw prints, if it is immediately washed off?


I was wondering the same thing! I wanted her prints with "my only sunshine " (the somg i sing to her while we bond). Maybe nikki or lillysmommy will see this and let us know


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can get ink pads that are child safe, people use them to get baby hand and foot prints for memory books!  Something like this - http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/my-1st-colorbox-child-safe-black-ink-pad-431734/ I would think something like that would be safe if you do a foot bath right after to clean the ink off. If you're concerned, you could always double check with your vet to see what they think.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Yay!! Keeping that in mind  thanks!


----------



## skyla (Feb 13, 2016)

get the paw prints over your heart!!! #cute #pawdorable


----------



## Kittenmagoo (Oct 17, 2015)

You could also use play doh probably to get an pressing then foot bath them.. play doh brand specifically is non toxic. Then just ink the play doh and get a negative print. 

And I have all my pets but quilbur (haven't got around to adding him yet) represented in paw prints between my shoulder blades.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

This has nothing to do with your post butI'm new to this page. How do you post your own topic and questions?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I have a tattoo of my favourite Pokemon, Jolteon, which I guess is sort of like a cross between a hedgehog and a fox.


----------



## Eapets (Feb 18, 2016)

Very Nice Art


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Going to be lazy and just attach this image instead of uploading it, but here's the tattoo I got for my first parrot just after he died. It's on my chest just below my collarbone and it's about 4" square.


----------

